# Woulda been our 25th wedding anniversary



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought I was going to be more distraught. Definite moments of sadness, but I guess I am getting used to things. Found out today that in order to refi the home, we can't file for divorce until the loan is approved. Which means at least 6 more months until it is all done, probably longer. In all, over a year to be finalized. 
There is hope for you all to come to terms, to rediscover yourself, to make new friends, and find your independence.
It wasn't the ending I thought it was going to be, but I think back on the 24th anniversary (sat with his back to me the whole dinner) and the 23rd (forgot) and I think I am happier now today, even though it's such a landmark date. 
But still teary at times.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, then I guess it's your new anniversary of independence, even if it is bitter sweet.

I shall toast to your happiness with my pumpkin ale


----------

